
Where in the world is color e-paper? - kozmonaut
https://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/where-in-the-world-is-color-e-paper
======
mysticmumble
I've had a different impression of ClearInk.

From [https://www.clearinkdisplays.com/clearink-and-tianma-
announc...](https://www.clearinkdisplays.com/clearink-and-tianma-announce-
mou):

> CLEARink’s ePaper 2.0 technology has been trial manufactured and tested and
> the company will _soon ship sample kits to select customers_ to commence the
> next phase of design.

> [...]

> Our partnership [...] will accelerate our product and process development
> and allow us to _serve customers in various geographies_.

And from
[https://youtu.be/TxdGdOtjMBc?t=463](https://youtu.be/TxdGdOtjMBc?t=463):

> If you're curious, you have to come and join us early 2019 and then we'll
> show you the final product.

They do seem to focus on B2B, but it doesn't look like they will just "license
their screentech" or it "might be a reality in a few years". My hopes would be
that I'd be able to buy a 10 inch reflective display with color and 30+FPS
this year. I don't need a full e-reader, just a HDMI plug.

